# HP Touchpad won't boot past Moboot



## spikeeee (Mar 19, 2012)

Been running the Nightlys for a while, then I saw Twerp and decided to install that.

However that seems to have failed and wiped out all the other links (boot to webos, clockwork mod etc) and now it will not boot to anything.

Is there a way to reinstall Moboot and Clockworkmod? I no longer have the files on the internal memory so I cannot reinstall them using the normal installation method. Cannot boot to WebOS or Android to put the files there either. Always halts on:

Loading 'boot/uimage.CyanogenMod'... OK

Any ideas before I go Web Doctor route?

Thanks


----------



## spikeeee (Mar 19, 2012)

OK hard reset to remove the auto boot into recovery that stopped me getting into Android, however nothing else will work.

Tried to reinstall Clockwork mod/moboot using the ACME Installer 2 as if I was starting afresh. That runs and seems to work, boots to the moboot screen, however nothing works apart from booting into Android

Now I have the clockwork mod installed in android, tried to install via the app, but would not let me. Goo manager tells me there are no recoveries for my device

How do I install a recovery? As I have invalid Magic


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Since you can boot into CM, you need a file manager like Rom Toolbox or ES File Explorer. You need to go have a look in the boot folder and see what ulmages are still there. Hopefully you will see the WebOS ulmage along with moboot, CWM and CyanogenMod. Don't know what you have been doing with Android on your TP, but if you were installing other roms like Bricked, CN, AOKP or others, that may be the reason the install of TWRP failed and also messed up moboot and the other ulmages in the boot folder. There is limited space in the boot folder and once you run out of space, installs start failing and you have problems including trying to run WebOS Doctor. If you have ulmages for any other roms like the ones I mentioned, delete them. Or you an try downloading the Moboot Ulmage and TGA Cleaner from the ClassicNerd website and flashing that from CWM. It's hard to troubleshoot a problem when one cannot put their hands and eyes on the device. If you get this far, I would strongly suggest a fresh/clean install. That means ACMEUninstaller and then reinstalling everything. You can try making a nandroid backup of your current setup and once you get a clean running system again, try to restore that. Do this before running the uninstaller.

BTW, if you don't see the WebOS ulmage, then you are going to have to try to attempt the doctor, but if you don't have enough space in the boot folder, that is going to fail too. Make sure you run that cleaner script or verify you have at least 6 to 7 mb of space in the boot folder.

Installing a recovery means you have made a nandroid backup previously using either CWM or TWRP. Warning, backups made with CWM are not compatible with TWRP and visa versa. So installing a recovery means restoring a backup made with one or the other of those programs.


----------

